# Swedish: välkommen/välkomna



## Eline0909

Vore det fel att säga _skål och välkommen_ ( i stället för _skål och välkomna_) när det finns flera personer i sällskapet?


----------



## Åvävvla

Det bör vara fel ja.


----------



## Tjahzi

Ja, men detta är verkligen en av de regler som de flesta svenskar själva knappt har koll på. Hände ett par gånger att min gymnasierektor hälsade alla "hjärtligt välkommen" till skolavslutningen. 

Man skulle nästan kunna säga att välkommen/välkommna utgör två varianter av en grammatikaliserad fras och kan användas lite som man vill. (Så länge man inte umgås med grammatikintresserade personer och vill ge ett gott intryck.  )


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Jag kan inte acceptera att svenskar säger fel här. Jag skulle aldrig få för mig att blanda ihop dem, och om någon annan gjorde det skulle jag tro att denne var antingen nybörjare på svenska eller otroligt lågutbildad. Det är lika onaturligt som att säga att bilarna är röd eller bilen är röda, båda varianterna lika fel.

Man säger *välkommen* till *en* person, *välkomna* till* två eller flera*. Punkt slut.

Om någon i ett tal inför flera personer sa *välkommen*, skulle jag automatiskt tro att talaren vände sig till en specifik person, inte alla närvarande. Om Tjahzis rektor undrar jag om han var full och sluddrade, nervös, eller hälsade en särskild hedersgäst välkommen.


----------



## MindBoggle

På danska har vi samma problem. Vi skriver vanligtvis 'I er velkomne' och 'du er velkommen' men man hör bara skilnaden när vi pratar rigtigt langsamt, och det händar sällan. Också i Danmark finns det därför ganske många som inte gör nogon skilnad och bare säger 'velkommen' oavsett om det rör sig om en person eller flera. Jag har hört båda former i Malmö också - kanske de är influerat av oss i Köpenhamn?

 MB


----------



## Tjahzi

När jag tänker närmare på det så var min rektors standardformulering "Jag vill hälsa er hjärtligt välkommen", vilket fram tills du-reformen torde ha varit grammatiskt korrekt. Kanske är det därför som meningen kan kännas acceptabel. När jag vid ett tillfälle uppmärksammade vår svenskalärare på formuleringen hävdade hon, med glimten i ögat, att han troligtvis gjorde så för att varje enskild åhörare skulle känna sig direkt tilltalad och därför extra välkommen.

Anledningen till att jag har uppfattningen att båda formerna kan användas lite hur som helst är att jag, fram tills jag blev "språkligt medveten", aldrig lade märke till att någon någonsin sa fel, vilket jag gjort vid ett flertal gånger sedan dess, eller ens reflekterade över det faktum att "välkommen/na" var ett adjektiv, utan betraktade det som någon sorts oböjlig hälsningsfras. Inte heller har jag märkt någon (någonsin) reagera över att någon annan sagt "fel". Ska dock spetsa öronen extra och lyssna efter vad folk säger, så får vi se vad vi hittar.

Angående en eventuell regional aspekt så är jag uppvuxen i Göteborg och pratar någon sorts "modern Göteborgska". (D.v.s. inte den klassiska göteborgskan, som är extremt ovanlig bland folk under 30, utan något som vi själva tror är "typ rikssvenska" (tills vi åker till Stockholm och inser att det inte är det)).


----------



## MindBoggle

Ett interessant problem - jag har tänkt lite mer. Tjahzi säger man kanske vacklar lite om det är ett adjektiv eller _någon sorts oböjlig hälsningsfras. _På danska är det helt säkert båda. Om jag sägar 'skål og velkomne' vore det fel på danska (kanske inte fel, men det låter väldigt konstigt) - även när vi pratar langsamt säger vi 'skål og velkommen'. MEN vi säger (iblandt) 'I er velkomne'. Är det möjligt att det är samma sak på svenska? Om 'välkommen' menas som ett adjektiv böjs det som ett adjektiv, men om det menas som et adverbium eller et utrop (nogon sorts hälsningsfras) böjs det inte?

Sammenlign med följande:

Han promenerar lugnt.
Han promenerar lugn.

I första fras modifieras verbet, i andra subjektet.

Om välkommen menas i nogot lik förste fras, böjs det inte.

Skål, och: 'Välkommen!' (hälsning, utrop, adverbium).
Skål, och (ni är) välkomna (adjektiv).

Jag tror säkert det är så vi gör på danska. Kanske också några svenska gör så?

 MB


----------



## Tjahzi

Intressant teori, MB! Kanske är det så. I så fall skulle "välkommen" vara den oböjliga hälsningsfrasen även på svenska. Jag har också svårt att höra/föreställa mig någon säga "Välkomna" till bara en person, det omvända förekommer dock som sagt (enligt mig). Dock känns det lika bra att säga "skål och välkommen" som "skål och välkommna"...


----------



## MindBoggle

Tjahzi said:


> Dock känns det lika bra att säga "skål och välkommen" som "skål och välkommna"...


 
Ja, på svenska är det så. Själva skulle jag på svenska säge 'skål och välkomna', men på danska helt säkert inte - där säger vi 'skål og velkommen'. Jag tror det är därför at vi hör: 'Skål!' og 'Velkommen!'. Det är två utrop (adverbier), som 'Hejsan!' och 'Hejsan!' och de böjs därför inte.

Jag har upphittat en tråd, där man har precis samma diskussion på franska:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=268655

 MB


----------



## Tjahzi

Jag håller med, kanske har den här grammatikaliseringsprocessen gått olika långt i olika svenska dialekter (och sociolekter etc). 

Hm, dock tror du menar "interjektioner" snarare än "adverbier".


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Jag får väl tillägga att mitt sociolekt är 'akademikerskånska'. Det spelar ingen roll för min del om välkommen används som interjektion eller adjektiv - syftar det på/är riktat till en enskild person så heter det välkommen, och syftar det på två eller fler personer så heter det välkomna, utan undantag. Jag kan inte minnas att jag personligen hört någon använda 'fel' böjning. Uttalsskillnaden mellan välkommen och välkomna är såpass stor att man behöver vara rejält full(*) för att säga eller höra fel. 

/Wilma

(*)=Sex sexor Skåne är en bra början!


----------



## MindBoggle

Det är rätt att det heter en interjektion. Jag brukar se interjektioner som nogon sorts adverbier, men kanske det bara är jag som är lite tokig. 

På danska är skilnaden i uttal ganske liten, även när man pratar langsamt, och i vanlig tala är det ingen skilnad alls. Kanske därför har skilnaden också i skrift försvunnit i danska i högre grad, end i svenska.

- men också jag har hört 'välkommen allihopa' och dylikt i Skåne. Det är säkert fel, men det finns en del skåninger som sägar så. Och i Köpenhamn säger vi också så.

 MB


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

MindBoggle said:


> - men också jag har hört 'välkommen allihopa' och dylikt i Skåne. Det är säkert fel, men det finns en del skåninger som sägar så. Och i Köpenhamn säger vi också så.


Hehe, det finns många varianter av skånska, med mer eller mindre likheter med danska. Jag känner mig som en skåning men glömmer ofta att akademikerskånska egentligen inte är 'riktig' skånska! Jag behöver uppenbarligen komma ut (från Lund) mera!


----------



## hanne

MindBoggle said:


> På danska är skilnaden i uttal ganske liten, även när man pratar langsamt, och i vanlig tala är det ingen skilnad alls. Kanske därför har skilnaden också i skrift försvunnit i danska i högre grad, end i svenska.


Det synes jeg ikke - når man taler langsomt er forskellen tydelig. Men "velkommen" bøjes på dansk kun når det står som adjektiv, ellers ikke (hvilket fremgår af Retskrivningsordbogen - at bruge "velkomne" som udråbsord er en fejl, ikke en smagssag).


----------



## Lars H

Välkomstskålar är ju lite formella till sin natur.
 Ofta har jag hört att värden säger något i stil med "till var och en vill jag nu säga Skål och Välkommen".
I och med " var och en" så blir singularformen given, även om det finns gott om gäster. 
Tror att detta har levt kvar så att en del av misstag blandar samman singular/plural. 

Själv gör jag som Wilma ovan, blandar inte samman plural o singular.


----------



## Renaissance man

Jag skulle direkt reagera om någon sa "skål och välkommen" om vi var flera vid bordet.

Ibland har man ju hört överdrivet pedagogiska personer tilltala en hel grupp med "du", och hos lärare för yngre barn är detta inte helt ovanligt: "Nu ska _du _öppna boken och slå upp sidan fem." Kanske kommer din rektors "Välkommen (ska du vara)" från samma källa. 
Låter märkligt i annat fall, och långt ifrån korrekt svenska.


----------



## Lars H

Renaissance man said:


> Ibland har man ju hört överdrivet pedagogiska personer tilltala en hel grupp med "du", och hos lärare för yngre barn är detta inte helt ovanligt: "Nu ska _du _öppna boken och slå upp sidan fem." Kanske kommer din rektors "Välkommen (ska du vara)" från samma källa.
> Låter märkligt i annat fall, och långt ifrån korrekt svenska.



En del föreläsare (för vuxna) gillar "du"-formen, det lär vara ett sätt att "knyta bättre kontakt" med individerna i åhörargruppen, men jag gillar det inte.

Har själv talat en hel del inför olika grupper och har då alltid använt "ni" eller varianter på temat "var och en av er".


----------



## torbjornstalberg

Åvävvla said:


> Det bör vara fel ja.


Heter "det torde vara fel". "Man bör/borde använda sig av korrekt konjunktiv när man uttrycker ett behov". "Är man tveksam tå torde man informera sig först om det korrekta språkbruket".


----------



## torbjornstalberg

MindBoggle said:


> Ett interessant problem - jag har tänkt lite mer. Tjahzi säger man kanske vacklar lite om det är ett adjektiv eller _någon sorts oböjlig hälsningsfras. _På danska är det helt säkert båda. Om jag sägar 'skål og velkomne' vore det fel på danska (kanske inte fel, men det låter väldigt konstigt) - även när vi pratar langsamt säger vi 'skål og velkommen'. MEN vi säger (iblandt) 'I er velkomne'. Är det möjligt att det är samma sak på svenska? Om 'välkommen' menas som ett adjektiv böjs det som ett adjektiv, men om det menas som et adverbium eller et utrop (nogon sorts hälsningsfras) böjs det inte?
> 
> Sammenlign med följande:
> 
> Han promenerar lugnt.
> Han promenerar lugn.
> 
> I första fras modifieras verbet, i andra subjektet.
> 
> Om välkommen menas i nogot lik förste fras, böjs det inte.
> 
> Skål, och: 'Välkommen!' (hälsning, utrop, adverbium).
> Skål, och (ni är) välkomna (adjektiv).
> 
> Jag tror säkert det är så vi gör på danska. Kanske också några svenska gör så?
> 
> MB


Håller inte riktigt med. I de äldre formerna så finner man mer information än dagens reducerade grammatik.
Skål och välkomna (välkomna allihopa)
Skål och välkommen (väkommen var och en som individ)
Det beror på vad konceptet. Se på engelskan. The football team was participating at the ball / The football team were participating at the ball. Som helet och som individer i ett team.


----------



## serbianfan

torbjornstalberg said:


> Skål och välkomna (välkomna allihopa)
> Skål och välkommen (väkommen var och en som individ)
> Det beror på vad konceptet. Se på engelskan. The football team was participating at the ball / The football team were participating at the ball. Som helet och som individer i ett team.


I doubt very much whether the person who says 'välkomna' always thinks of the people as a group, while the person who says 'välkommen' always thinks of them as individuals. And it certainly doesn't help to compare with English. British sports writers tend to use the plural about sports teams (Arsenal are playing well), while Americans often use the singular (Arsenal is playing well). Obviously you can't say that the British think more of the individual Arsenal players than the Americans, it's just different usage. Just as some people prefer to use the singular verb with a word like 'family', while others prefer to use the plural: 'Her family are going to...' vs. 'Her family's going to...'


----------

